# Help with this German piano name!



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi!








How read this German piano name ? Maybe anything known ,I was trying but unhappy. I wish to buy it urgently!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pretty sure it says H. Peters and Co. Leipzig.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Link for more information about the company.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a nice-looking one on ebay for 25 pounds...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/H-Peters-Co-Leipzig-Upright-Wooden-Piano-Collection-Only-/192296081132

Computer translation from Art Rock's link: "The company was a large and renowned musical instruments-export business specialising in mechanical music first and foremost. In many advertisements including the company described entries also as "music factory". As in an advertisement from de wit's world address book from 1897 (p. 42), named Peters as "Manufacturers and exclusive dealer" from illustrated music works, but in the factories of →Symphonion ("Symphonion") and →Mechanische music factory factory Wellner & Prague ("Victoria", "Melyphon") were built.‎

‎"It is therefore not clear to determine whether the company had its own workshops. "

Company was alive from 1887 to 1919.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks! Very helpful! Addition still one image on this piano


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Listenerris

This is simply a name. "H. Peters" is a name like Shakespeare, Dante or Flaubert. It's simply a name. You can't translate it because it's a name. The "&" is a German sign for "and". So it means a certain person called H. Peters "and" "Co". What means "Co"? "Co" is an abbreviation. "Co" means "company". So it is a certain H. Peters who has or has founded a company called "H.Peters and company". And then there is "Leipzig". "Leipzig" is also a name, it's a name of a city, a German city called "Leipzig". 

So if I translate this, I would translate it this way: There was a certain person, called "H.Peters" who lived in Leipzig, a German town, who founded a company, called "H.Peters& company, Leipzig".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Listenerris said:


> Thanks! Very helpful! Addition still one image on this piano
> View attachment 97397


Are you going to restore it with some tender love and care?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Der Titan said:


> So if I translate this, I would translate it this way: There was a certain person, called "H.Peters" who lived in Leipzig, a German town, who founded a company, called "H.Peters& company, Leipzig".


I do not believe Listenerris was asking for a translation, s/he was merely having trouble reading the blackletter type. Gebrochene Schrift (Fraktur in this case) is not always easy to read for those coming from cultures unfamiliar with it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking at a site with 12,000 historical manufacturers of pianos. Amazing!


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry, that such a long time wasn't answer, but I should want give the full description after the buying this piano.However, there was a little difficult such as the drive into other towns.And I am thinking about it ,so in my point of view, there many work for restoration. Perhaps it was under the rain too, as there are rusty strings.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Der Titan said:


> Hi Listenerris
> 
> This is simply a name. "H. Peters" is a name like Shakespeare, Dante or Flaubert. It's simply a name. You can't translate it because it's a name. The "&" is a German sign for "and". So it means a certain person called H. Peters "and" "Co". What means "Co"? "Co" is an abbreviation. "Co" means "company". So it is a certain H. Peters who has or has founded a company called "H.Peters and company". And then there is "Leipzig". "Leipzig" is also a name, it's a name of a city, a German city called "Leipzig".
> 
> So if I translate this, I would translate it this way: There was a certain person, called "H.Peters" who lived in Leipzig, a German town, who founded a company, called "H.Peters& company, Leipzig".


Hi Der Titan. Very detailed answer, to that I am has been writing, but don't is clear perhaps.Really I don't knew some letters in this old style and also something of this piano history and manufacture. "Leipzig" easy to of course to read. Thank you!


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Are you going to restore it with some tender love and care?


If possible it will be certainly not a professional restoration, and maybe without many financial cost!


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Taplow said:


> I do not believe Listenerris was asking for a translation, s/he was merely having trouble reading the blackletter type. Gebrochene Schrift (Fraktur in this case) is not always easy to read for those coming from cultures unfamiliar with it.


Yes, this old style of writing is unfamiliar to me and difficult.Yes, this old style of writing is unfamiliar to me and difficult. And I didn't know how to read it but now all changed.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I'm looking at a site with 12,000 historical manufacturers of pianos. Amazing!


If I understand correctly you're talking about some website?


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Link for more information about the company.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Here's a nice-looking one on ebay for 25 pounds...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/H-Peters-Co-Leipzig-Upright-Wooden-Piano-Collection-Only-/192296081132
> 
> ...


Does this mean that this piano was not made in Germany, I can't understand


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Listenerris said:


> If possible it will be certainly not a professional restoration, and maybe without many financial cost!


All in good time, piece by piece, so you can spread the cost .


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Pugg said:


> All in good time, piece by piece, so you can spread the cost .


 Still have a time for thinking about this, and that you saying so, is very useful to me. I need a good sound and nice keyboard action вut still need to find it .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Listenerris said:


> Does this mean that this piano was not made in Germany, I can't understand


It means that it is not sure. The company advertises that they manufacture them, but from other information in the link it looks like it was done for them in one of two other manufacturing sites (one of which I can't identify the location, the other is also in Leipzig).


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> It means that it is not sure. The company advertises that they manufacture them, but from other information in the link it looks like it was done for them in one of two other manufacturing sites (one of which I can't identify the location, the other is also in Leipzig).


 As I understand, I can't be sure that my piano was made precisely in Leipzig.Although the title has the Leipzig, and one can only believe it, but on the body there is no signs only the number about -40200-nearly.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Today I brought this piano in my room, although I have been many doubted the correctness of this step. Inside a case a lot of dust, and all sorts of faults, and of the one bass string is have not. 42503 -the serial number - which is the year of manufacture?


----------

